# 1st time build.... 1986 Alumacraft 1648



## cruise11140 (Apr 1, 2016)

ok so Ive been looking at this site for a few mths now and I'm going to attempt to do a jon boat to bass boat conversion. Yesterday I got a great deal on a 1986 Alumacraft 1648 jon boat for $200 bucks (needs transom work). I will post updated pics starting next week because I'm a high school teacher and I'm on spring break starting next week and plan on diving into this project. 

ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE HELPFUL!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome to tin boats.
It looks like your trailer is too short for your boat.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 1, 2016)

lol yes very short... But I had to borrow a trailer just to get it back to my house... I will be buying a new or looking for a nice used trailer to pull it around with.


----------



## jl008018 (Apr 1, 2016)

Best advise would be to review the other build posts that others have posted to get ideas.

I just finished my build and the best thing I did was to list my requirements/wants/needs and then my budget.

You have a good base so electrical, floor and casting platform is a great start and easier when starting from scratch.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 2, 2016)

jl008018 said:


> Best advise would be to review the other build posts that others have posted to get ideas.
> 
> I just finished my build and the best thing I did was to list my requirements/wants/needs and then my budget.
> 
> You have a good base so electrical, floor and casting platform is a great start and easier when starting from scratch.




Thanks Jl008018... I'm drawing stuff up and trying to decide what I actually want... I've spent the last mth or so looking at other ppls builds to get ideas now I'm trying to sort through them and pick what's right for me.... Thanks for the advice


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

Got a great deal from a friend of mine on this trailer for $150 bucks... The boat fits on it great


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pressure washed the inside of the boat yesterday and took everything out of the boat... it cleaned up pretty good


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

My soon to be Step Father Gary ripping all the old wood out of the transom... It was is in pretty rough shape.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

Taking the heat gun and getting all the old stickers off


----------



## Slough Runner (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like you got a good deal on the boat. I'll be flowing your build for sure. I'm in the middle of building my own 1648 poor mans bass boat...check it out. Just a thought for you...you might want to fill the boat up with water and do a leak check before you get to far.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

Got a good deal on this 2 stroke Yamaha 1998 25hp tiller motor on Craigslist.... Gave $900 for the motor hoses and gas tank...


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Apr 4, 2016)

cruise11140 said:


> Got a good deal on this 2 stroke Yamaha 1998 25hp tiller motor on Craigslist.... Gave $900 for the motor hoses and gas tank...




Looks like a long shaft motor, do you plan to run a jack plate or raise the transom?


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big_ug_chevy said:


> cruise11140 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a good deal on this 2 stroke Yamaha 1998 25hp tiller motor on Craigslist.... Gave $900 for the motor hoses and gas tank...
> ...



It is a long shaft motor... We have been talking about raising the transom... But 1st we are gonna finish fixing and welding the transom and then go from there...


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Apr 5, 2016)

cruise11140 said:


> Big_ug_chevy said:
> 
> 
> > cruise11140 said:
> ...



Looks like manual tilt and trim also. Since it is a long shaft I would just buy a CMC jack plate with electric tilt and trim. They run about $550 new but you can find them used for around $300. I would think it would easier than raising the transom plus you get electric tilt and trim. Trust me even though you have a lighter 2 stroke it's still a huge BI$! to tilt the motor up while you're on the water. Been ther and done that, not fun. I also notice that I don't see a tiller handle, if you don't already have the remote steer stuff you're in for a costly build if you buy it all new, I have first hand knowledge on that one.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 5, 2016)

It already has a tiller handle on it... It's just laying on the other side


----------



## wmk0002 (Apr 5, 2016)

You may be able to convert it to a short shaft easily. I don't know about the Yamahas but the a lot of Johnson/Evinrudes have a 5" spacer you can remove. You just need a shorter drive shaft and shift linkage and to cut 5" off of the water tube.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 9, 2016)

We are gonna start welding today... We have a sheet of alluminum cut to fit the back of the transom... This will strengthen the transom and cover up the all the holes that were cut into the transom by the previous owner... One of Gary's friends owes him a favor so it will cost us nothing to get all the welding done... Will post a after pic when we are done...


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 10, 2016)

Frank showing me the ropes on the grinder


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 10, 2016)

Making some progress!!!The top was before we repaired and reinforced the transom... The bottom is the new transom... Really happy with how it came out... Next up fresh wood on the inside of the transom


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 11, 2016)

New wood in the transom... Next step painting the outside of the boat


----------



## kbeazy35 (Apr 11, 2016)

Are those 2x6 boards? if so they will check and crack under any acceleration.sandwich two 3/4 plywood together with liquid nails


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 11, 2016)

No they are 2x8... Fit perfectly and transom is very strong


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 14, 2016)

Picked up a 70lb motor guide pro series troll motor for cheap today...


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hand sanded the entire boat tonight


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 15, 2016)

First coat of paint on the outside of the boat... Gonna do the inside light grey to keep the heat down... Happy with the look so far


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 18, 2016)

Steve spraying the inside


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 18, 2016)

She's looking pretty good... Its came a long way... Next step is to build and carpet the decks and floors


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice! I too would worry about the 2X8 transom boards. But hey, if it works who cares what others think!!!


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got a lot done last night on the boat... Got most of the decking mesured and cut to fit... Still gonna extend the front deck to where the floor ends Just waiting on alluminum braces... Still got lots to do but making progress!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 20, 2016)

Everything is looking good with the exception of the dimensional lumber for the transom. What are you using to seal all the wood?


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 20, 2016)

Its treated 1/2 inch ply wood and will be covered in marine carpet... The transom will be fine its a lot stronger then when it came out from the factory.... It has a thick aluminum plate on the outside and those 2x8 are not moving.... Its not like I'm putting a 150-200 hp motor on the back... the transom will hold the 25hp I have just fine


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 20, 2016)

You don't want to use treated wood on an aluminum boat. The copper in the wood will corrode the aluminum.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 20, 2016)

well it's good thing I'm wrapping the wood in carpet where it will never touch the aluminum boat...


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think we are going to either paint the wood or bed line the wood before we carpet it so that will also help protect it...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 20, 2016)

The copper is going to leach out of the wood, carpet will not help.


----------



## -CN- (Apr 20, 2016)

cruise11140 said:


> well it's good thing I'm wrapping the wood in carpet where it will never touch the aluminum boat...


When that wood gets moist or wet it will not matter if it's directly touching the aluminum or not. 
I don't even know if you can completely seal the plywood somehow to prevent having problems. The problem with pressure treated wood is that it takes a long time to get dry enough to seal it. If you seal it while it's wet, whatever you seal it with will not last. And then, it'll be back to raw treated wood leaching copper onto your boat. 

I know it sucks that you bought the plywood, then did all that work. But I'm afraid to say, you should do it all over again with regular plywood before you invest any more time or money into what you got going currently. You're talking about potentially ruining your boat here if you keep going.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 20, 2016)

I concur with both comments about the leaching

that's a lot of wood, if it gets wet the water ( and chemicals from the wood) coming off it will find its to the aluminum and the results wont be pretty

wont happen right away but it will happen

there are pics on this site with the damage if you search around for them


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree with the wood comments. I made the same exact mistake. I recommend going to 1/8 Aluminum plate. It will never rust and last for the life of the boat. It will also reduce the weight significantly from using treated OSB. You will find out how top heavy and unbalanced the treated wood makes it. Once I swapped over to all aluminum my problems were solved. Make the change now before you're in too deep. It sucks but I wouldn't chance it. Lesson learned.


----------



## hoosier78 (Apr 20, 2016)

It looks good but the transom will not hold up and as previously stated treated WILL eat up you're aluminum.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol the way you guys are talking I better take my plywood to the scrap yard since cooper is bringing almost $2 per lb... lol smh ok so if in 15-20 years I have to redo my decking so be it.... its a 200 dollar boat AND I have hardly any money into it.... its a aluminum boat so anything can be fixed on it... When we are done with it I will enjoy it and that's all I care about


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 22, 2016)

Got some of the decking supports welded in tonight... This is really strengthening the boat...


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 25, 2016)

Took the boat out Saturday for a leak test before we put the floors in. Not a drop of water in the boat after being out there for around 5 hours....

Also today ordered the Lowrance Elite 5 ti total scan unit. Im going to mount it on the back deck of the boat and mount a iPad in the front deck. With this unit Lowrance has a app that allows you to control the entire unit with a iPad. So I will have two screens with one unit. Should be a sweet set up.


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 27, 2016)

Got the Front half of the Front deck carpeted and hatches installed last night


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 28, 2016)

Was messing with the lowrance unit tonight and it's gonna work out really well... Bought a 10 inch tablet they had on sale at Wal-Mart for $100... Can't wait to install


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 29, 2016)

I had no idea that the ti units had that capability. That's pretty nifty! Just remember though, if you mount the transducer on the transom, what you see on the tablet will be well behind the boat.


----------



## wmk0002 (Apr 29, 2016)

That's a cool feature. It would be sweet if you could mount a separate transducer on the trolling motor and have some kind of input selector to swap between which one the fish finder was reading from.


----------



## jggassert (Apr 29, 2016)

Couple of questions...

Is there any noticeable delay from what you see on the primary unit and the tablet?

Do you have any issue with the tablet screen in direct sunlight?

I love the welded supports. I wish I knew someone who could weld aluminum. No one I know has ever done it. I would make rib supports as I am trying to keep my floor as low as possible. 


Primum non Nocere


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 30, 2016)

No delay at all and the tablet will control everything...


----------



## cruise11140 (Apr 30, 2016)

Got a few things done to the boat today... Back deck and floor carpeted... Still have to cut wood and extend the Front deck and carpet and put hinges on the gas door on back deck... But A little at a time...


----------



## cruise11140 (May 3, 2016)

Got the speakers, radio and switch box wall painted last night


----------



## cruise11140 (May 6, 2016)

Radio & Water cover over the radio mounted... Running lights and spot lights switch mounted and 2 of the speakers mounted...


----------



## cruise11140 (May 10, 2016)

Got the Front board mocked up and speakers in


----------



## perchjerker (May 10, 2016)

looking real nice


----------



## cruise11140 (May 16, 2016)

Got the Front deck pretty much finished over the weekend and got the Front battery hatches done...


----------



## cruise11140 (May 16, 2016)

We Also made a jack plate over the weekend to raise the longshaft Yamaha 5 inches...


----------



## cruise11140 (May 18, 2016)

Last night we made some rod storage... I will be able to hold 6 rods total 3 on each side of the boat up to 7foot 5 inches long...


----------



## cruise11140 (Jun 2, 2016)

Front butt seat and trolling motor mounted
Led lights inside and black lights outside also


----------



## gunpackinpanda (Jun 3, 2016)

Man that is a awesome build! I'm totally gonna steel your rod storage idea!

Your local maker of blades 
AB knives


----------



## cruise11140 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol I saw the rod holder idea on here from another build... Easy but functional


----------



## cruise11140 (Jun 8, 2016)

Did some work on the trailer... Wheels look 1000 times better


----------

